# Wired2Fish and Zorro Bait CO. Giveaway



## fender66 (Apr 1, 2013)

Another great Giveaway from our friends at *W2F* and Zorro Baits

Be sure to thank them in the comments section of the entry form for their TinBoat Sponsorship and great website.

Zorro Baits Giveaway
Stan Sloan's Zorro Bait Company has been around since 1967. They have been building high quality, dependable, fishing products that have a longstanding and very loyal following across the country since that time. Whether it is the Booza Bug, the Headknocker or the Aggravator Spinnerbait those that have used them swear by them. 
Stan Sloan's Zorro Baits and Wired2Fish want to give you an opportunity to have a selection of many of their products and have even included Teddy's Tagging System, that was recently introduced for culling your fish without poking a hole in their mouths. 
Included in this prize package is:

Booza Hair Fly 
Aggravator Spinnerbait 
Booza Head Shaker 
Booza Whiplash
Headknocker Buzz Bait
Booza Brush Bug
Rattlin' Booza Bug
Football Head
Original Booza Bug
Teddy's Tagging System. 

You can check them out at StanSloanZorroBaitCo.com. We will have 4 winners of the entire set.
The giveaway ends April 15, 2013. Just click the linnk below, and you're entered for chance to win. Good Luck!

One entry per person please.

https://blog.wired2fish.com/zorro-baits-giveaway/


----------



## lswoody (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up!!! I got in


----------



## Jim (Apr 2, 2013)

Nice Prize package! =D>


----------



## hueydr (Apr 3, 2013)

IN.


----------



## RStewart (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm in. This is a cool prize pack. Thanks W2F & Zorro!


----------



## simbelle (Apr 14, 2013)

IN


----------



## kycolonel138th (Apr 17, 2013)

:USA1: IN :roll:


----------

